# Hunt Photos -- Argentina



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully, this will hold some of you over till October.

Below is a photo of some of the birds we shot in C. Pringles, Argentina.

Who says you can't shoot ducks in June!!










JW


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

A few more pics!






















JW


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just had a friend who got back from argentina very recently. He said it was really cold down there and one day they couldnt hunt cause it was frozen up. Otherwise good hunting. Not something you really think about when going to argentina :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Did you guys strictly water hunt, or did you do any field hunting? Tell us about the trip.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I always like to hear about Argentina hunting...interesting how different it is but yet how it's also so similar (from the stories I've heard).


----------



## MNhuntfish (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, they do have some pretty ducks, I love the color on the cinnamon teal, what time of year did you go?? I want to go there myself.. any info you can give would be great thanks..


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I hope to hell that you didn't shoot any roosts down there. If you did I hope you "managed " them as per your instructions on this site.


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

I hunted from about June 9th through the 13th. The weather was quite mild. One morning it got real cold, but the rest of the week was moderate.

We did field hunt, however, it was mostly for geese (Magellan and Asy-head).

The ducks were all shot in the marsh. The marshes looked very similar to any you would find in Nodak.

I even got to shoot some COOTS! They looked very similar but they had flourescent yellow bills!

As far roost shoots, oh yeah!! But that was only for dove and pigeons (polumbas). We shot the snot out of them. They had eared doves, and two different pigeons. I found them as fun as the duck hunts, but we can't shoot doves here in MI.

If someone is thinking of going drop me a line. It can be a target rich environment, but I found it more fascinating shooting a variety of NEW birds.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice photos. You have a nice drake Argentine Widgeon in the photo along with White Faced Tree Ducks and teal. I forgot the one spoonbill. You can't just make one trip to Argentina once you have had shooting like that!

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## diverboy (Jul 5, 2007)

How much did the total trip cost?


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

The hunt ran around $3500.00

Airfare....$900.00

Hunt w/ lodging around $2000.00

Misc. -- gun permits, extra lodging - $400.00

Shells -- $300.00

Beer -- free!!!!!

This was close to what I paid. Though I imported two guns, stayed in an extra night in B.A. (recommended) and took in an awesome steak dinner.

:lol:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Argentina is a wing shooters paradise. I've hunted all over Argentina including BA province. The shooting will ruin you for the states! Anyone who loves to splash waterfoul needs to make at least one trip during there life.

Bob A.


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

Can you hunt with lead in Argentina??


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Tn,

Yes you can shoot lead shot, no steel down there! No plug is required and baiting is legal!

Bob


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

Can you say PARADISE!!! lol
sounds like alot of fun, but just outta my price range right now 
Im a poor College student


----------

